# Consciously and overtly modern



## alinapopi

Bună tuturor,

Am nevoie de ajutor cu engleza mea, care nu-i deloc performantă 

_His musical approach, intimately rooted in Arabic musical tradition, is consciously and overtly modern._

Versiunea mea: _Abordarea sa muzicală, puternic înrădăcinată  în tradiţia muzicală arabă, este..._    Sfârşitul mă debusolează, mai bine zis adverbele, căci altfel aş fi pus _conştiincioasă, deschisă şi modernă_ şi gata. Nu e un text "oficial", însă dacă tot intru în horă... A, să schimb _abordarea _cu _stilul_?

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

_cu bun__ă __ştiin__ţ__ă __şi declarat  modern.

_Stil parcă sună mai bine.

Succes,


----------



## alinapopi

Farscape, mulţumesc, însă sigur sună bine în context?  _Stilul... este cu bună ştiinţă şi declarat modern?_

Thanks again.


----------



## farscape

Alina, cam aşa înţeleg eu: 

Stilul muzicii este modern caracterizat prin: un modernism  căutat/deliberat, introdus cu bună ştiinţă/dinadins şi este un modernism  declarat/autorul nu se sfieşte să-l ascundă.

Best,


----------



## alinapopi

Ok!!! Acum înţeleg mai bine. Mulţumesc mult!!


----------

